# Swarm on back of hive



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have never seen this: A medium sized swarm settled first on a branch about 12 m up and then decided to move to the back of a hive ( containing bees). I hived it and it seems to be " normal". While the swarm settled the bees from the original hive keept flying in and out as if nothing was happening. Odd? Seen before?


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Swarm on bacl of hive*

I have not seen it but have heard about several times and it does happen from time to time when they cant find a suitable home


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Swarm on bacl of hive*

There would have been plenty of lovely homes - my Trap Hives, just meteres away, for eample or many large ,old trees with hollows.. I wish the bees where a little more cooperative


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Swarm on bacl of hive*

not only will they light on the hive,but they will try to take it over if it is weak.I caught a huge swarm that left the hive I put them in& took over a split I had made


----------

